# Father's Day Sale - Now through June 20th



## gr8fuldoug (Jan 14, 2017)

*Father's Day Sale - Now through June 20th*

Today kicks off our Father's Day Sale. We are starting this sale early enough to give time for your purchase to arrive for Father's Day. As always, we are here to discuss what Optic, Tripod or Camera would be the best for your Father. Whatever we carry that you'd like to discuss please give us a call, 516-217-1000, and let's narrow down your choice to the correct item. 

*We've reduced prices throughout our Web Site *on *Athlon, Element, GPO, Hawke, Konus, Kowa, Meopta, Sig Sauer, Slik, Peak Design & Sirui Tripods & Heads*. 

* Bundles, Just Arrived, Clearance, Open Box, Demo & Specials* are just a starting point for you to get a great deal & find what you're looking for.

We have some amazing opportunities on *Sightron Optics* priced well below what you'd expect to pay. Please call if the item you're interested isn't already marked down.

We have stocked up heavily on *Steiner, Nightforce, Sightmark, Burris, Swarovski, Leica & Leupold* so we'll have that optic your Pop has been hoping for.

For those of you who are interested in the *new Leica Geovid Pro Rangefinder Binoculars* we do have these in stock ready to ship.

*Huge Savings on:*

The new line of Athlon Tripods

Spotting Scopes

GPO Passion ED & Passion HD Binoculars

Add Burris & Steiner to cart for special sale pricing.

Save $50.00 on all Kowa BD II Series Binoculars

*If you want it it's on sale for you* - Happy Father's Day 

If what you're looking for is not already reduced, or you have a few items that you'd like to bundle together please give us a call, 516-217-1000, so we can personally work with you. As a long time supporting vendor here on the forum just call us, 516-217-1000, to discuss what you're looking for and to get special sale pricing every day (not just for Father's Day). Just mention the forum, or forums you're on and we will always do our best to hook you up. 

You're the reason we come in every day and that's why, this November, we are excited to be celebrating 65 years in business. Thanks for always supporting us.

Please take a look at * Our May Newsletter

Check out our new Just Arrived Section as well as our New Daily Flash Sale *

We appreciate all the orders and support. Please stay well and safe.

*If there is anything you're looking for please give us a call at 516-217-1000. It is always our pleasure to speak with you.* Always give a call to discuss options and what would be best for your needs

Have a great day & please follow us on Instagram at gr8fuldoug1 

Thank you for your continued support.
If there is anything else that we can assist you with please let us know.

Camera Land
720 Old Bethpage Road
Old Bethpage, NY 11804
516-217-1000
Please visit our web site @ www.cameralandny.com


----------



## gr8fuldoug (Jan 14, 2017)

Thanks for all the orders. 

*Check out:*

Steiner P4Xi 1-4x24 Riflescopes - See Price in Cart

Konus 15-45x65 Spotting Scope

All Sig Sauer Buckmasters are heavily reduced

Don't Forget Open Box Opportunities

If what you're looking for is not already reduced, or you have a few items that you'd like to bundle together please give us a call, 516-217-1000, so we can personally work with you. As a long time supporting vendor here on the forum just call us, 516-217-1000, to discuss what you're looking for and to get special sale pricing every day (not just for Father's Day). Just mention the forum, or forums you're on and we will always do our best to hook you up. 

Have a great day & please follow us on Instagram at gr8fuldoug1  *If you would like to be featured on our Instagram and Facebook account*, please tag us in your photos and videos (@gr8fuldoug1) --


----------

